# Hybrid picking websites



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Recently I've been thinking of trying out hybrid picking as a way of getting some new sounds, and I've been looking all over the Web for some good (and free) hybrid picking websites that teach it and give some exercises to practice. I tried Google but there wasn't much there. Does anyone know of some good web sites for learning hybrid picking?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

stratovani said:


> Recently I've been thinking of trying out hybrid picking as a way of getting some new sounds, and I've been looking all over the Web for some good (and free) hybrid picking websites that teach it and give some exercises to practice. I tried Google but there wasn't much there. Does anyone know of some good web sites for learning hybrid picking?


It's not free and it's not a website but, Sheets of Sound is nothing but hybrid picking exercises. Nothing but rave reviews on The Gear Page. Kicks my butt good!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Search YouTube for hybrid picking lessons... I remember there were a few good ones on there. 

Sadly I'm like Paul Gilbert and my right hand fingers are all cramped up feeling and can't do it too well lol.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

As I understand it, "hybrid picking" would be using the fingers along with a pick, as compared to "sweep picking", which is using economy of motion when crossing strings. If you're looking for sweep picking, either Frank Gambale's method or "Sheets of Sound" are great places to start.

Acousticpower.com is a great place for hybrid and fingerpicking tabs/notation....I just got Tommy Emmanuel's DVD and ....still have some practicing ahead of me:bow: Tommy Emmanuel does some fingerpicking, some thumbpick hybrid and some regular hybrid.....let's face it, he does it all!!!

It's always good to start with something where the melody and changes are familiar in order to have a reference point when learning a new technique. I'd recommend tackling either a standard or a Beatles song to start.

If you are really serious about it, a $20-$50 investment in a book or DVD (as noted above) will be worthwhile. It's way better than working off YouTube.

Andy


----------

